

Introducing emojify.js, the easy way to add Emoji support to your site  - niteshade
http://hassankhan.me/post/38754142749

======
tarikozket
I like the thing. I was really looking for it. I'll test it soon on my
project.

but,

"and I haven’t got Opera to test it on" ???

We are at 2012, fast internet, unlimited storage blah blah etc. and most
importantly you are a developer! And you are still hiding to behind of this
sentence? It's not cool man. It's unacceptable.

~~~
niteshade
Well, its still a work-in-progress, and more importantly, a side-project, so
I'll get around to it in time :)

